# Dateline: Fort Bragg



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi all!

Long time, no type. As some of you know, I've been training at Fort Bragg, NC, for the last two months (and change) for my infantry battalion's upcoming tour of the lovely vacation spot known as Afghanistan. Casually, we call it The Rockpile or The 'Stan, or just "over there."

I haven't had much of a chance to get online since I got here. The training schedule is pretty packed, and since I am technically (as an armorer) attached to the supply/logistics section, I have to train in addition to performing my usual duties and helping the logistics guys when I can. The first few weeks were very hectic, with everyone living on 3-4 hours sleep per night. It's gotten better now, toward the end of the training cycle. This is really the first significant opportunity I've had to get online, since we've been working seven days a week since we arrived.

The training itself has been so-so, to be quite honest. I thought at Fort Bragg, "Home of the Airborne and Special Forces," we'd receive some super-duper high-speed training. However, most of us have actually gotten the Army's standard, rather dated and unrealistic training. For example, the Army's rifle qualification heavily emphasizes shooting from the prone position at longer ranges (up to 300 meters), when most rifle engagements are much shorter than that, even in Afghanistan. The machinegun qualifications are done from the prone position, firing from a tripod, while real-world fighting will be done from a gun mounted on a HMMWV. The hand-to-hand "combatives" training is laughable, with movements so involved and complex that no one remembers them an hour after practice, never mind in six months when Hajji is trying to kill you.

On the other hand, the Ground Assault Convoy training was pretty good, though the Army is so safety-conscious that realism of training really suffers. The MOUT ("urban ops") course was also pretty good, and was probably the most "high speed" training I've gotten since we arrived.

We were issued all sorts of cool-guy gear when we arrived, including MOLLE gear to attach to the (hated) body armor. Naturally, though, we received no instruction on placement of ammo pouches for quick access, or any other advice on setting up an efficient equipment system. You see guys with the weirdest configurations of ammo pouches, canteens, first aid kits, etc. I knew how to set one up for good efficiency, but the lack of guidance makes the money spent on this gear less cost-effective than it could be.

We spent our first week in barracks that literally dated to WWII, complete with ancient latrines and filthy showers. This is pretty much as expected, and I've seen the same warehousing of National Guard troops at Forts Drum and Dix. The food at the 3rd Brigade Combat Team chow hall was pretty decent, though.

After our inprocessing -- physicals, immunizations, legal paperwork like wills and powers of attorney, etc. -- we moved out to "FOB Patriot." This is a training area meant to simulate a Forward Operating Base in Afghanistan. Some of the tents are ancient, others are good and modern. I was lucky and got into one of the newer ones. Most of the tents are pretty crowded, with about 20 guys in tents that really only comfortably hold about a dozen. I am fortunate. Since my tent is also the arms room, I only have nine other tentmates. A total lack of privacy is one of the adjustments you have to make as a soldier.

The weather is constantly changing, with some nights very cold (at least for a Phoenix man) and others quite nice and perfect for smoking a good cigar. Unfortunately, some foolish Army soul decided to purchase "heat recirculation units" for the tents rather than real heaters. The recirc units stop working at 40F, so some mornings we'd wake up to a tent that was a balmy 34 degrees. Thankfully, the Army's "modular sleep system" (sleeping bag) is well-designed and warm. We've since received better (propane) heaters that work much more efficiently, however.

I do not wish to discuss the ice-cold showers. I shiver just thinking about them.

I am very lucky in that I have many kind friends and relatives who send me letters and care packages. I have definitely received more packages than anyone in my tent, and have wanted for little if anything. Some of my fellow soldiers are not so fortunate, and some of them haven't received a single letter or package from friends or relatives. I feel bad for them, and of course everyone shares with them when we get lucky at mail call. On Valentine's Day, we all received a card from Arizona schoolchildren; it was a very sweet gesture from the kids.

I know I'm preaching to the choir here, but any gesture of appreciation you make toward a young soldier means a great deal. I am older and have a firm philosophy that has brought me here, but the younger men often get a little down about their circumstances, especially in light of opinion polls that show a lack of public support for the wars we are fighting (as they say, "The Army is at war. The nation is at the mall."). A good word from an appreciative citizen can go a long way.

We'll be heading overseas in less than three weeks. We have a four-day pass before we deploy, and my wife and daughter are flying out to NC to spend those days with me before I say goodbye for a long time. I'm looking forward to those days. Galco is also sending me a prototype of a new rifle sling that I will test for them. I designed it based on a need I noticed during this training cycle. Should be interesting to test it.

Anyway, that's about it for now. I may have better internet access once I get to theater. Word is I'll be stationed at Bagram Airfield (subject to change, of course), which is the most civilized base in The 'Stan, so I should be able to post with at least semi-frequency. In the meanwhile, keep the home fires burning and keep the faith in America's ideals.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Mike,

It's great to hear from you. I was starting to wonder if you had already been deployed to "The Stan" and didn't have internet access.

I've sent out 2 care packages so far for our troops, one to Iraq and one to Afganistan. Let me know where to send one to you guys and I'll put one together and send it out ASAP. PM me the details and things you guys may want...or need and I'll start working on it. 

Please take care, stay in touch, stay safe and thank you for your service, we're all behind you 200% :smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks a million, JS! Since we're moving overseas pretty soon, it's probably best to wait until we get over there to send anything. We are pretty limited on the amount of baggage we can take, and our combat gear is already a tight squeeze. I can get you the names and APO addresses of some good young soldiers who haven't received much (if anything), if you want to send to a specific soldier. I have a great support network between my family and friends and Galco, but some of these young guys have nothing at all.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I can get you the names and APO addresses of some good young soldiers who haven't received much (if anything), if you want to send to a specific soldier. I have a great support network between my family and friends and Galco, but some of these young guys have nothing at all.


If you could give me a name of a soldier who doesn't get much as well I'd appreciate it. Or JS if you could pass a name on to me if you get a few. I'd love to help out.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*HEY Man ...*

Hey Mike,
Good to hear from you. I've wondered several time where you might be. I enjoyed the update read. I've also sent care package items out too. I but it's about time to do it again so when you get settle be sure to let us know how you are & where your at.

We are behind you 100% .... :smt1099

Watch your six, Buddy


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Good to hear from you Mike, are they letting you guys jump? 

Tell all the guys and especially the young ones THANK YOU for me! :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the update. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.

Maybe JS could just post a sticky for those of us who want to send stuff to your unit or your guys.


:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 

WM


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Maybe JS could just post a sticky for those of us who want to send stuff to your unit or your guys.
> 
> :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099
> 
> WM


Great idea, WM!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Hey Mike..*

:smt1099 Good to hear from you Mike. Thanks for the undate. We send packages to a few now, but there always room for one more. Please send the APO of any the guys in your outfit that need a package and we'll get one together. 
Thanks Mike for serving and tell the other guys we thank them too. Y'all will be in our thoughts and prayers. God Bless.:smt1099


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Good to hear from you!!! THANKYOU for all you're doing!!!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Good to hear from you remember keep you gear tight, head together and your buut down be safe.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

:smt1099 Hey Mike! It was great to hear from you! Stay safe and tell us all about it when you return home.:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, welcome back (if for only a brief moment) and good luck! :smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Wow, thanks so much for the tidal wave of good wishes! I am very grateful that so many great Americans are still behind us.

If we can get a sticky up, I will post names and APO addresses of deserving young soldiers once we get in-country. We will have troops scattered in several different locations with different APO addresses. Unfortunately, I do not have those addresses yet. It looks like I will be at Bagram Airfield, handling armorer tasks for the whole battalion. I should have good internet access -- probably better than here at Fort Bragg.

JS, thanks very much for honoring me. I truly appreciate it. I am also happy to finally see the Galco banner up on the site!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Good to hear from you! I was starting to wonder what you had been up to...


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thank you for your service and for letting us know how it's going. Stay safe and we'll keep you in our prayers.

I support Operation Gratitude which sends care packages to our guys in Iraq and Afghanistan. I encourage all to do so.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Just spotted this thread. The only part of your training that surprised me was the gear your unit received.

Good luck to you and your unit(and every other American patriot currently in the area).


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Ahhh how I miss your prolific writing. We sent some boxes to those names you gave us. Please follow up with their APO addresses and we will ship more when the get in country. Too funny, Jens boy sent them all a Hot Wheel, he thought they might like to play with one.
Keep your head straight, your ass low and remember Nates words of wisdom "When the going gets tough the tough go cyclic"


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Like all said..........good luck be with you and the rest............keep your head down and eyes open. We support ya'!:smt1099


----------

